# OVT (Optimized Volume Training)



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2003)

Anyone tried this? Read about it?

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/257ovt2.html


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2003)

Some info on diet stuff used during
http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/256beast.jsp


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 6, 2003)

damm that looks pretty increddible

could you do that on a cut? it looks like it could be done on a cut to good affect as all that dudes bodyfat went!

it definatly looks worth a try, i'd prob do it as a 3 day programme instead though - *chest/back*, *arms/abs*, *shoulders/legs*

what kinda diet would you need? high carb (bluk diet) or low carb (cut diet)?

interesting stuff

peace


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

40 sets per workout even as a superset workout sounds like a lot to me...but I'd be willing to give it a try.  

Some of those tempos are crazy though...lunges at a 6-0-2?  That would be major pain, even after only a few reps.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2003)

He used a cutting diet yes, in the second link he outlines the diet. Keto for awhile, then a little carbs later on.


----------



## Mex (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, doesn't sound too healthy... Anyone gonna try it?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll definitely give the workout a go, not sure about the diet stuff though, and I'm not looking to hit 5% bodyfat either.

10 sets of flys seems hokey to me though, I may modify it.


----------



## DuhFee (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand the tempos. 201? 602? What does this mean?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 8, 2003)

i'm guessing 201 is 1 second up 2 secs down

and 602 is 2 seconds up 6 seconds down, not too sure myselft though

yeah i'm gonna just try it on my arms for a bit, make my own lil superset routine (like 5 heavy bicep curls, 5 controlled concentration curls.... 5 heavy lying tri extensions, 5 controlled tricep pushdowns.... etc) if it works i'll make a whole new routine for it

peace


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

Can you say overtraining?

Unless of course, one is pharmacologically aided.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2003)

20 sets for chest is certainly way more than I do, 10 sets of flys? eh... But I have used an overtraining program successfully before, it is not however suggested you use this kind of thing year round. It was suggested you run it a couple times a year or so at most.

I think the body can adapt to a point, which is kind of like the old time belief that if a bodypart lags work it twice as often, things like that have worked successfully for me. This person claimed to be using legal supplements only.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 8, 2003)

I just finished the 8 week routine a few weeks ago. I definately gained strength. I went from benching 275 1 set of 5 to benching it 5 sets of 5. I was on a bulking diet at the time. Definately very hard on the CNS though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 20 sets for chest is certainly way more than I do, 10 sets of flys? eh... But I have used an overtraining program successfully before, it is not however suggested you use this kind of thing year round. It was suggested you run it a couple times a year or so at most.
> 
> I think the body can adapt to a point, which is kind of like the old time belief that if a bodypart lags work it twice as often, things like that have worked successfully for me. This person claimed to be using legal supplements only.



It might work for a few weeks at most.

I think Thiebold admitted to using Mag-10 which is a 1-test product, which means he was pharmacologically enhanced, in my book.  I can ALWAYS to higher volume and recover faster on it.

And we don't know what he didn't admit to.  Remember he was also pimping Biotest product.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2003)

He was enhanced, I think he said specifically he could have anything BUT Mag-10, but my memory could be shot...


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mex *_
> Well, doesn't sound too healthy... Anyone gonna try it?



Crazy women here was gonna give the workout a try until i read the chest workout and damn thats nuts....now someone is not gonna tell me that he isnt using some supplements that enhanced his muscle growth and fat loss? and recovery rate...i cant afford to lose bf right now so the diet is out for now...however maybe try it for a photo shoot cut next spring....the training program may be ok if you do major mods.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 8, 2003)

i tried using the OVT concept on my tris today

after my usual couple of sets of dips... instead of doing lying tri extensions (3 sets of 8-10 with 12.5kg db's) followed by cable pushdowns (3 sets of 6-8 on weight setting 6), i did 5 heavy (using 15kg on the L.T.E.'s) then 5 extra slow (on the C.P. setting 5)... repeated this 3 times... after my 3rd OVT superset my tris were smashed (i had to drop the weights slightly on my 3rd), it gave me a excellent pump

I may try it on a few other bodyparts now and again....

I'll definatly be writing up a suitable routine for myself and trying it in the near future, i reckon it would be great to shock my muscles and get over a plateu or something

peace


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

well i did the delt routine today only i  switched a couple exercises and only did 4 supersets of each instead of 5.

verdict is i cant lift my arms to type anymore 
i am gonna give each of the workouts a try for one week and then go back to "normal" training for a bit. good shocker though.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm up for a change next month.  I think this looks intense enough for me.  Have to tweak it like J'bo or I'll end up spending 2 + hours working out


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

k this program should be named OTT (over the top)....i a literally dying over here...in so much pain i will not be able to even do legs tonight.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 9, 2003)

damm my tris are ripped today!

and i only did 3 of the 5 supersets for that half of the tri workout

if i did another 7 supersets on my tris i'd probably wouldn't be able to move my arms for the rest of the week

i might have to try this like over the xmas holidays or something, when i'll be eating lots and getting plenty of decent rest


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

hey young d.

try the shoulders. 
i am dying over here


----------



## maniclion (Oct 10, 2003)

Sounds like fun! I can't wait maybe I'll start next week

Screw it I'm gonna do it tommorow.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 10, 2003)

shit

my tri's are even more sore today!!

and today i am meant to work out my shoulders! (and do a few benches to restimulate my chest)

i ain't gonna be able to go to the gym today, its pointless my tris are still dead

just as well i have the weekend as... CV on sat and sun rest, i can replace my CV session tomorrow with my shoulders and recover on sunday

that OVT is dangerous stuff, i'ma have to work out a different programme before i start lifting them type of sets

j'bo - hmm... i'll try shoulders, but not for a week or so, i'm a bit worried that if i do that on my shoulders tomorrow (sat) then come monday (chest day) i'm not gonna be able to bench, and that would really mess me up

i'd need a plan like

mon - chest
tue - back
wed - rest
thurs - shoulders/legs
fri - arms
weekend - rest

i think that might work... as my arms got 2 days to recover, just have to hope my shoulders ain't so f***ed on a friday that i can't work on my arms coz they will feels as if they are gonna fall off

intense stuff


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

Did Bi's and Tri's 2 days ago.  I really feel this one deep into my tissue, it's an absolute shocker and would probably help many get out of a rut.  I've incorporated superslow negatives and supersets before, but this is too an extreme.  The soreness the days following really lets you know you're doing something different.  I'll try this for a month or 2 and see what becomes of it.  Tonight is the delt workout hopefully I can lift my arms tomorrow. Chest is wednesday and I think I'll finally begin legs on friday after a 3 week recovery period for a sprained knee.  The lower weights should aid in the rehabilitation while still allowing growth.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

i feel like a nerd cause my bis are so tight i cant fully extend them


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean,  I had to go to the store after my workout and my arms wouldn't function properly to get my wallet,  then in the shower I had to duck my head to wash my hair.  I'm scared to do this to my legs, what if I'm walking funny for a couple days?

PS: You are a nerd, just of the gorgeous variety.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2003)

i liked, but i'm a sucker for pain!!! you can modify this so you dont over train IMHO


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

i modified the workouts to only 4 sets tank 

gorgeous nerd hey  thats funny.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i modified the workouts to only 4 sets tank
> 
> gorgeous nerd hey  thats funny.


----------

